# Please help me find my mbti type (Turi's questionnaire)?



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

MissElle said:


> Which one do I seem to be more?


I would say ISFP. I am not the best at typing and still learning to type people better, so there is a chance of me being wrong. I still have trouble figuring myself out (for the case of myself I worry my bias is getting the better of me).


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

MissElle said:


> ISTP seems so new!
> Mostly because, nobody has ever typed me ISTP before.
> I embrace new suggestions!


Good then, I have reached one point when I just wanted the least amount of those as nothing made sense.




MissElle said:


> 1)ISTPs can be really relaxed and calm, even in stressful situations.
> I've heard they are one of the best types in managing these situations.


I see no reason why they should. i personally see how aggressive or douche they can be then. 




MissElle said:


> 2)Ti in ISTP makes them objective.


Objective in their unfailing jail of subjectivity. Especially Ti doesn't make them objective at all. Seriously not sure fro where you saw that, that's not really a popular stereotype for them.




MissElle said:


> 3)Se in ISTP makes them really active, easygoing, sporty and fun to be around.


Active? not
Easygoing? nope, it's Fe if it functions well
Sporty? haha XD, nope. 
Fun? yet another Fe related thing, nothing Se related.





MissElle said:


> I'm not that active. I'm a homebody!


Hello, I'm hermit




MissElle said:


> Idk, maybe it's because I live in a small town and find it boring.


That's much better environment for that than a big city, if you asked me.




MissElle said:


> I think Se in me, shows itself as my love and interest in aesthetics, beauty, harmony, neatness, shopping, being an adventurous eater, loving food and drinks, loving christmas decorations, looking at magazine or food pictures, wanting to know about different countries and cultures, reading books with lots of pictures, etc.


Wow, that's an improvement, you actually said something accurate about function. 




MissElle said:


> You are an ISTP.


Am I? lol



MissElle said:


> Based on these things, can I still be ISTP?


Easily, but you should learn more.

Somewhere like there:
https://otterdot.tumblr.com/post/155850421074/jungs-ti-abridged


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

JoetheBull said:


> The story they wrote made me think of Ni, but it could have been Ni the tertiary instead of the dominant. There was a few spots about not wanting a mess, but that could have been an inferior Te at work rather than Si dominant or tertiary. I am not the best with typing and still trying to think of a system for typing people in this manner. At the moment I try to keep scored of what I think I am seeing when reading cognitive function wise as well as dichotomy wise and try to interpret them as best as possible.


Well, I type based on Jung. No magic at all and I can't see what you see, so I'm checking why.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

l’espirit rouge said:


> Can you answer one question? Do you fear your subjective side? I know that this is scary to admit that, but if you know yourself well, please answer that. Many people don't really know that, so it's okay if you can't really answer that.


Ofcourse I do. And It has two main reasons (or maybe 3) :

1)If I open up about it, and show up my subjective side, I would "probably" bother people, make them mad, and seem rude.
I would make more enemies, and honestly, I can't predict how people would react to my subjective side (as it's subjective) and as I'm not good at fixing emotional/relationship(social) issues, and also fear conflicts. So I would probably mess up even more and that could cause more problems.

2)Having a subjective side is hard. Bottling it up is even harder (but safer). So I wish I could be more objective. This way I wouldn't bother myself or others.

Example ;
Two classmates fight infront of me. I keep quiet and if asked to take a side, I just smile and refuse to do that.
They might think I'm an objective and nice person ( or careless, idk).

BUT ;
In my head, I actually know which side I agree with.
Might even get secretly mad at one of them (the one I disagree with).
I might even try ro imagine what I would do if I were in their place, and wish for the other side to pay the price!
But in reality, I would most likely keep quiet in order not to seem nosy and not to face possible consequences.

However, this "being quiet" makes me feel hurt and sorry for not speaking up, and not showing the real me to people, and not asserting myself.

Though, I believe, when two people fight and ask you to take side and say who's right, both of them internally wish you to take THEIR side.
And if you take a side, the other person gets mad at you and might react in a bad way!


3)Opening up to people about these types of things and mentioning my ideas and honest opinion to people can cause more dramas, more harm, more enemies, more gossips, more conflicts, more loneliness, more haters (specially for a person like me, who lacks practical social skills and charisma).


((A simple example; in my college class group chat, some classmates are talking/debating about...lgbt (random sensitive topic)

Some people are saying something against it, some people are supporting it.
I stay quiet. Not because I don't care or don't have a side.
But because one comment (of mine) can lead to more comments, more conflicts, more gossips, more reactions.
And I don't want to ruin my day dealing with angry people in group chat and worrying about what I have said or it's consequences.
Emotional/people issues can affect me in a negative way and that's why I try to avoid it as much as I can.




l’espirit rouge said:


> And... What do you expect? Seriously such problems can't and don't indicate anything function related. Typology aside, is it a problem in your life? If it's not, then it's fine, but if it is you should do something about that. Being sad is not fun, it's a torture.


No, not in that way. By saying that I meant that popular and charismatic people (specially girls) who other girls envy and ask for their opinion, probably use Fe alot and are skilled at that.

Even in tumblr and here, many of the influencial people/accounts most people consult with, belong to Fe dom/aux (specially ENFJ and INFJ).

It's not something bad. I just wanted to say that I was never that type of person.




l’espirit rouge said:


> from everything you wrote about yourself, your most problematic things are pretty much always related to F function. I would give a shot for ISTP type in your case


I agree with you. Most of my problems are F related. 
So I wouldn't think I am Fe dom or aux, as I'm not skilled at that.
However, I wouldn't dare to type myself a T (Thinker) as I'm thin skinned, fear conflicts, and get affected by people around me and their mood/behavior towards me.

Am I right?





l’espirit rouge said:


> All hail rodent lady?!


Haha, yeah!
I'm not really into dogs or cats, or birds.
But I love rodents alot! I guess I'm weird!

I've had guinea pigs, rats, hamsters...






l’espirit rouge said:


> And why you should be typed like that. Do you see N or Te in yourself? What about Fi and J?


I mostely thought I was NJ mostly because of not being in the moment or easygoing, planning alot and making lists, not being active, loving to organize things, and stuffs like that.

Now I know they're not type related.




Wow! I talked alot!
How could I do that?!
Sorry!
In real life and with real life people, I can't talk like that !
I hardly even talk a sentence!


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

MissElle said:


> I did. Thanks.
> And I'm going to give each function a point from 1 to 10 ;
> 
> 
> ...


Forget ISFP. An ISFP who attaches exact numbers to her functions just doesn't exist.
You're probably an INFJ. Circling around the subject, making your own definitions.
Or an FP. Ne-Fi.
But I would say the S has to go. You're not a sensor, let alone a Se dom or aux.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

jetser said:


> Forget ISFP. An ISFP who attaches exact numbers to her functions just doesn't exist.
> You're probably an INFJ. Circling around the subject, making your own definitions.
> Or an FP. Ne-Fi.
> But I would say the S has to go. You're not a sensor, let alone a Se dom or aux.


Wut? What is iNtuition in general sense to you?


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

jetser said:


> *Forget ISFP. An ISFP who attaches exact numbers to her functions just doesn't exist.*
> You're probably an INFJ. Circling around the subject, making your own definitions.
> Or an FP. Ne-Fi.
> But I would say the S has to go. You're not a sensor, let alone a Se dom or aux.


That is not how it works.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

MissElle said:


> Of course I do. And It has two main reasons (or maybe 3) :
> 
> 1)If I open up about it, and show up my subjective side, I would "probably" bother people, make them mad, and seem rude.
> I would make more enemies, and honestly, I can't predict how people would react to my subjective side (as it's subjective) and as I'm not good at fixing emotional/relationship(social) issues, and also fear conflicts. So I would probably mess up even more and that could cause more problems.
> ...


Objective? Maybe not, just the one, who doesn't participate into that stuff. I wouldn't attach that to being nice. Not that it's not nice, it's just neutral.




MissElle said:


> BUT ;
> In my head, I actually know which side I agree with.
> Might even get secretly mad at one of them (the one I disagree with).
> I might even try to imagine what I would do if I were in their place, and wish for the other side to pay the price!
> But in reality, I would most likely keep quiet in order not to seem nosy and not to face possible consequences.


But why not? I get into that kind of shit all the time, but I learnt one important thing. To express a wise and not offensive opinion or try not to be very harsh with them. To be more honest I'm still learning that and polishing what I have. It's an art and takes a life-time to master.




MissElle said:


> However, this "being quiet" makes me feel hurt and sorry for not speaking up, and not showing the real me to people, and not asserting myself.


You should do something about this and take your side sometimes. To me it looks like you really shouldn't go against yourself like that.




MissElle said:


> Though, I believe, when two people fight and ask you to take side and say who's right, both of them internally wish you to take THEIR side.
> And if you take a side, the other person gets mad at you and might react in a bad way!


That depends a lot on maturity and how you express your opinion + some other verbal skills and social skills. You as human shouldn't hide yourself like that, it's not the best way to live.




MissElle said:


> 3)Opening up to people about these types of things and mentioning my ideas and honest opinion to people can cause more dramas, more harm, more enemies, more gossips, more conflicts, more loneliness, more haters (specially for a person like me, who lacks practical social skills and charisma).


Just like I said, you can can be skilled enough to be yourself and not annoy everyone. Oh come on, have some more fighting spirit! Be the Prometheus sometimes! Fighto! 




MissElle said:


> ((A simple example; in my college class group chat, some classmates are talking/debating about...lgbt (random sensitive topic)


Oh I accidentally was taken into that too. I remained wise, but was joking a lot too lmao. 




MissElle said:


> Some people are saying something against it, some people are supporting it.
> I stay quiet. Not because I don't care or don't have a side.
> But because one comment (of mine) can lead to more comments, more conflicts, more gossips, more reactions.
> And I don't want to ruin my day dealing with angry people in group chat and worrying about what I have said or it's consequences.
> Emotional/people issues can affect me in a negative way and that's why I try to avoid it as much as I can.


I think I said enough of what I think about all your not picking a side stuff. Now I'm gonna tell that this does reveal one thin or maybe two. It reveals IxxP letters. Ps generally don't crave for being objective in judging and their desire isn't to affect the outer world too much (in judging ways, proceed with caution with this wording here, I'm doing some risky stuff with trying to paint you a picture of IxxP types while basing it on what Beebe said in his works). IxxP usually are judging and ultimately doing their own thing. They may be doing the opposite of what I'm saying, but only if that is processed by their subjective judging first and accepted as something good enough to do. They also process stuff independently and want to break down stuff to understand things and do something with that. 

I often don't seem to work like that either, but if you look at general picture of me, then you will see that everywhere. I don't even know why I'm talking with you. It feels good, so I d that. It's that simple. We as people often are very unreasonable and it's really normal. We are not computers, we are amazingly inaccurate. We are aproximas, so there's no need to dig in typology with extreme detailedness and forced objectivity. You will simply not going to get far.




MissElle said:


> No, not in that way. By saying that I meant that popular and charismatic people (specially girls) who other girls envy and ask for their opinion, probably use Fe alot and are skilled at that.
> 
> Even in tumblr and here, many of the influencial people/accounts most people consult with, belong to Fe dom/aux (specially ENFJ and INFJ).
> 
> It's not something bad. I just wanted to say that I was never that type of person.


Maybe you wasn't, but I think that you may be assigning too many people to Fe doms. I can say one not so good fictional person, who is Fe dom. He is Michael de Santa from GTA 5 and he totally sucks at so many things, that are social and peaceful. Yet he is still Fe dom, look at how he wants to change his environment and it's all F.




MissElle said:


> I agree with you. Most of my problems are F related.
> So I wouldn't think I am Fe dom or aux, as I'm not skilled at that.


It's not about skills, it's all about preference. Your attitude is incorrect here.




MissElle said:


> However, I wouldn't dare to type myself a T (Thinker) as I'm thin skinned, fear conflicts, and get affected by people around me and their mood/behavior towards me.
> 
> Am I right?


Nope. Your Achille's heel is Fe and all what you say is F stuff. On the other side, your T is probably much stronger and you aren't avoiding it much. It's likely your natural operating mode, while F is left alone, ignored to some extent. That's why I think you are a thinker and ISTP. Look at me, I care a lot about my own Fe and I'm certainly am emotional, but it's not really the straightest and resistant-less mode for me. I may not suck at that, but I'm a thinker. 




MissElle said:


> Haha, yeah!
> I'm not really into dogs or cats, or birds.
> But I love rodents alot! I guess I'm weird!
> 
> I've had guinea pigs, rats, hamsters...


I see why. Dogs drop saliva often and often are smelly bastards with retarded faces (sorry far hate). Cats are so cute, but they are prone to be assholes, they can poop under your bed and attack you if you lift it by its tail (dat pet skillz yo). Both make your home smell like a zoo. At least rodents are most of the time in their cages and cute too. 




MissElle said:


> I mostly thought I was NJ mostly because of not being in the moment or easygoing, planning alot and making lists, not being active, loving to organize things, and stuffs like that.
> 
> Now I know they're not type related.


Good, it's nice to see some progress.





MissElle said:


> Wow! I talked a lot!
> How could I do that?!


That's refreshing



MissElle said:


> Sorry!


I like when people write longer texts, they have more value to me, unless nothing worthwhile is being said, then yeah reading longer reply is pain in the ass.



MissElle said:


> In real life and with real life people, I can't talk like that !
> I hardly even talk a sentence!


same with me, enjoy your another side.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Reila said:


> That is not how it works.


Precision is Ti. Attaching numbers to your functions is an impersonal thing to do. Describing part of your personality in such a way takes someone to zone out and think oneself as an object or a thing.
If she's ready to do this without the need to do it (not someone asked her) that means she readily uses Ti on occasion and that is the last thing an ISFP does.
Ti is in the lowest part of an ISFP stack and thinking of oneself as an object is the last thing an ISFP does.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

jetser said:


> Precision is Ti.


Depends on your definition of precision. I would disagree.



jetser said:


> Attaching numbers to your functions is an impersonal thing to do.


Not always.



jetser said:


> Describing part of your personality in such a way takes someone to zone out and think oneself as an object or a thing.


Again not always.



jetser said:


> If she's ready to do this without the need to do it (not someone asked her) that means she readily uses Ti on occasion and that is the last thing an ISFP does.


I wouldn't make that Ti specific thing as much as you say.




jetser said:


> Ti is in the lowest part of an ISFP stack and thinking of oneself as an object is the last thing an ISFP does.


Also not strong in ISTP too, due to dominant subjective function.

Conclusion:
"This is not how it works"


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

l’espirit rouge;39975490 said:


> Depends on your definition of precision. I would disagree.


I take these user self-typings with a grain of salt so I'm gonna answer like I don't know your type.

But Ti-doms are like: "Don't you have to go to pick up the kids?" "What are you talkin' about, I still have 4 minutes to go, I can eat my cookie and clean up after myself."
The moral of the story is they're incredibly precise, geekishly so.
Other types can be precise but more for the effiency or when the nature of the situation requires it.

Another example: I hate giving movie titles a score because I find it an unefficient way to give my opinion about them.
Other people like it. It's not conclusive in itself but a clue.



> Also not strong in ISTP too, due to dominant subjective function.


And I agree that she's not Ti-dom. Never even crossed my mind. But something makes her use her Ti on occasion and that hints at tertiary use.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

l’espirit rouge;39975490 said:


> Also not strong in ISTP too, due to dominant subjective function.





jetser said:


> And I agree that she's not Ti-dom. Never even crossed my mind. But something makes her use her Ti on occasion and that hints at tertiary use.



So am I Ti tertiary? Like INFJ?


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

MissElle said:


> So am I Ti tertiary? Like INFJ?


Could be. If you choose to consider INFJ, do give ENFJ some thought, too. Both types have Ti, as tertiary and inferior, respectively. I don't really see you as a Ti-dom, it doesn't fit, for some reason I can't describe right now, but Ti in a different position is definitely a possibility from my subjective perspective.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

jetser said:


> I take these user self-typings with a grain of salt so I'm gonna answer like I don't know your type.


Self typing? Don't kid me boy, if I was deciding that myself I still wouldn't have found the answer. Lots of people have helped me and I accept their conclusion. That's ISTP type for me.




jetser said:


> But Ti-doms are like: "Don't you have to go to pick up the kids?" "What are you talkin' about, I still have 4 minutes to go, I can eat my cookie and clean up after myself."
> The moral of the story is they're incredibly precise, geekishly so.


I know exact minute when I have to go to school everyday and sometimes even seconds count, but is it a big deal? Why are you trying to say stuff like I don't do stuff like that, you don't even know me. I would still argue about precision, but I will let you know that I have often heard people in perC calling me very accurate, specific and having very high standards. After all that's only me and I personally don't really think I am like that, I only think that I do good enough, but not extremely precisely. I sort of hate that side of mine and I think that feelings and emotions are more important that that boring shit. If a person doesn't feel, then what's the point of living? I think that you have unrealistic expectations about ISTPs. They are not calculators or something, they are people just like anyone else. Also you seem to like to attach traits to type, but you see Jung's typology isn't about traits, it's about frameworks of people. Have you ever seen Turi in perC with his threads? That's the good example of ISTP seeking for precision, too bad his precision is probably his worst thing too. 




jetser said:


> Other types can be precise but more for the effiency or when the nature of the situation requires it.


It's not how it how it works




jetser said:


> Another example: I hate giving movie titles a score because I find it an unefficient way to give my opinion about them.
> Other people like it. It's not conclusive in itself but a clue.


And?


Honestly I want to say sorry to all people I have pissed off with my Ti.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

MissElle said:


> So am I Ti tertiary? Like INFJ?


I wouldn't say so, but if you have strong opinion that you have Ni as a stronger function, I guess there won't be any brakes for that.

Here's a description of Ni:
https://otterdot.tumblr.com/post/156155461204/jungs-ni-abridged

What do you think? I personally don't see that and think that you just have to learn more about all functions in general, because from some earlier posts your whole knowledge about MBTI is very stereotypical. If I really failed, then Fi dom would be my next choice. IxxP stuff is pretty strong in you. 

I tried to find Jung's original description of Ni and this is the best I could find:
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-art...on-introverted-intuitve-type-ni-dominant.html

If you want something that looks like his book about types (starts at page 83):
http://www.innercitybooks.net/pdf/books/personalitytypes.pdf

Keep in mind that this is not a full book and I only hope that function descriptions aren't shortened.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

@l’espirit rouge
Sorry for the delay, and thanks for the links.
I was reading about Ni.

So, from what I understand, Se helps Ni to see all those visions and predict/guess the hidden meanings and future, but as Se is not a strong function in Ni-doms, they can't explain it and think they're psychics and they "just know". ?


I tried to relate it to myself and my experiences in order to see whether I truly relate to this unconscious pattern or not.

Well, I guess it happens to me sometimes. But I still need more examples to define how strong this function is in me. (dom, aux, etc)

I'm gonna try to give an example. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

So, I'm talking to a small group of people. While I'm talking, I see the look in their eyes, or their body language. And I assume they're probably bored/not interested in talking with me, I get sad but try to leave the group asap.

If someone else ever asks me why?, 
If I'm Ni dom INXJ, I can't explain. (Or maybe in my case, I don't want to open up about my feelings and I don't want to seem lonely or poor), and I might just say ; "I just know!"

But if I'm Ni tert or inf, I'm going to say ; "based on what I saw and the physical hints, I decided to leave the group as they didn't look interested ?

Am I right?


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

@l’espirit rouge , can I open up about something?
Well I want to tell you one of the reasons I used to think I might be INFJ (not Se dom/aux).
I might be wrong, but If I don't explain it, I will never be corrected in this part.



Have you seen the movie "Fringe"?
Well, I sorta relate myself to "Olivia Dunham" in SOME ways!

She was an aloof girl, introverted, had trust issues, didn't seem to relate to others, etc.

When her alternate version (another Olivia) came to her (our) world and dated his bf (Peter Bishop) and pretended to be her (Our Olivia), she was a different person, like the opposite of her, but she looked like her.

She was funny, girly, flirty, bubbly, extroverted, had many friends, was more interesting (to Peter).
She could dance, listened to cool musics, could wear more feminine clothes/dresses.
Could wear better make up, was funny, had interesting past memories, could express herself better, etc.

To the point that Peter fell in love with her alot more and found that alternate version to be alot cooler and better.

When Olivia (our Olivia) came back, she saw how her life was taken, and how happy Peter was with the other Olivia.

She could see how different they were. She was introverted, usually serious, not girly or flirty(hot) enough, etc etc.

She felt very heartbroken that her alternate (other Olivia) was cooler and her life was better.

____________________________________________________________________

Sometimes I feel like I'm alot like (our) Olivia in some ways.
As if I can't relate to the people/atmosphere around me.

I'm not up to date like people my age.
I'm not into things people my age do.

I'm introverted, I don't date, I don't flirt, I don't really wear dresses or girly clothes, I'm not funny, I'm a loner and have very very few friends.
I don't listen to the popular musics people my age or my classmates listen to, I don't watch most of the tv shows ppl my age watch.
I don't text or visit social media that often,
I don't hang out with people my age.
I don't really flirt with guys in college or anywhere,
I don't party.

I usually stay at home, learn other languages or cultures, watch what I want/ listen to classical or epic music (sometimes Rock or country), don't know how to play team games,
Hang out with family members alot older than me (if I ever hang out with ppl),
Read about different mysterious theories (of the universe),
Go shopping for food and drinks (& try new things).

Add pens and pencils to my own collections,
Do research project for my college.
Surf the net and PerC,
Look at food pictures and other countries, 
Think about future and plan,
Watch reality TV about business and real estate.
Etc Etc.

When I go sit besides other girls in our college, I see that I can't relate to them.
I can't join them or relate to what they do, topics they talk about, things they wear, what they're interested in, how they flirt, games they play, team games, etc.

It's hard to confess, but It breaks my heart.
I have never and will never say these things to people outside of PerC.
Being different and not relating to ppl my age is so hard!



Am I an unhealthy version of whatever type I am?
Does it mean Se tert or inf? (Not being up to date with world and people) ?

Is it normal to be like that sometimes?


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

MissElle said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm alot like (our) Olivia in some ways.
> As if I can't relate to the people/atmosphere around me.
> 
> I'm not up to date like people my age.
> ...


This sounds a lot like depression, which a lot of different people could relate to regardless of what type they may be. Heck, I relate to it pretty hard myself.

Except for the specifically girl-related things, obviously.

Also, Fringe was a great show.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

Heat Mirage said:


> This sounds a lot like depression, which a lot of different people could relate to regardless of what type they may be. Heck, I relate to it pretty hard myself.
> 
> Except for the specifically girl-related things, obviously.
> 
> Also, Fringe was a great show.


I'm actually on anti depressant.
I didn't go to a doctor. Like I said, I can't talk about these things with real life people.
I myself started taking it because I didn't want to deal with this side of myself. I didn't even want to think about these things.

But even when I want to stop thinking about these things, and focus more on college projects, success and future, others don't let me.
Recently we were invited to a wedding and the groom & bride were about my age. Not that I was jealous, 

Actually My family stared asking me those cliche questions AGAIN!
Why aren't you dating?
Why isn't your style feminine enough?
Why don't you get along with people your age?
Why don't you party?
Why are your interests weird?
Etc etc...


Not that I don't feel these things in my daily life myself, but also hearing it from others makes me feel even sh!ttier !


Anyways!!!
Yeah Fringe was an amazing show indeed! 
At least I had a great Sci-Fi show to watch for a while!

***Btw guys, I don't want to make you uncomfortable. I'm not expecting you to find solutions to my problems.
I know you all have enough troubles in your lives.
I just wsnt to find out my type and that's the only reason I try to be open and honest here.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

l’espirit rouge said:


> I think that you have unrealistic expectations about ISTPs.


Well you just showcased every aspect of an ISTP so I don't think so.

Most people aren that precise, no. It's very unusual to keep a tab on minutes, let alone seconds. At least on their own.



> Have you ever seen Turi in perC with his threads? That's the good example of ISTP seeking for precision, too bad his precision is probably his worst thing too.


You mean Turi is ISTP?

Noooo... :laughing:


----------

